# 1946 Schwinn Autocycle Correct Rims?



## dave429 (Jan 23, 2016)

I Posted this Autocycle a couple weeks ago. I am wondering what the correct rims would  have come on it. I recently read somewhere that Schwinn did not start making the S-2 rims until 1948. Would drop center rims have been standard on the 1946 Autocycle?












IMG_5417.jpg



__ dave429
__ Jan 8, 2016


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 23, 2016)

I also had a 46 Autocycle that I fixed up for a friend. It had the flat Lobdell rims. From what I understand either the flat Lobdells or drop centers were used in 46. So you could go either way.


Edit: the rims were also chrome, not painted.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 23, 2016)

The 1946 rim specs say many of the models are equipped with Schwinn's new hook bead type rim. What rim was that, the drop center?


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 23, 2016)

from what I remember,the hookbead rims are the flat lobdell type.I have them on my rr46 and an extra set in case I need them some day.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 24, 2016)

1946 had either lobdell flats or drops... mostly drops. ..early early 46 had the bullet proof flats but mostly they came with drops 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 24, 2016)

My restored 1946 BA107 auto I put drops on...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 24, 2016)

I had a '46 that had drops on it.


----------



## dave429 (Jan 24, 2016)

I picked this bike up with another frame and a couple more wheelsets. One was a drop center wheelset. This was probably the intended wheelset for this bike and the S-2 must have went to a different Schwinn Excelsior I have.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 24, 2016)

I have two 46's, both with drop centers. They would definitely look right on your bike.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jan 24, 2016)

My 1946 PK had an ugly seat on it when I got it... but the painted rims, Drop center, and hook type inside go with the early '46 serial number, had 'black-out hubs that shores up Schwinn's 'waste not want not' theory of doing business. The 1941 DX that Euphman06 rescued from the antique dealer in NY had the same rims. Lobdell were also a definite 
possiblele for 1946.


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 24, 2016)

Both 47-8s I have had were equipped with drop centers so I assume that flat lobdells may hve been expensive or in short supply? My 2 41s came with lobdells...


----------



## dave429 (Jan 24, 2016)

I think I will rebuild the axles and regrease everything and put the drop centers on it then. I can use the current rims on the bike for another build I'm working on.


----------



## keith kodish (Jan 31, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> The 1946 rim specs say many of the models are equipped with Schwinn's new hook bead type rim. What rim was that, the drop center?



hooked rim was most likely the flat lob dell,introduced in late '40,had lob dell,in cursive,on the rims,your bike looks like it could have had either,..keith


----------



## dave429 (Feb 2, 2016)

I will run the drop centers since I don't have Lobdells. I will use the S-2's for my 1950 D-19. Now to rebuild the front axle. Since the two bikes came together with both wheelsets, I'm think the drop centers were most likely on it as well. It all makes sense. Thanks everyone for the input!


----------



## atencioee (Mar 16, 2019)

Were the spokes on the drop centers of these mid to late 40s Schwinns laced with a 3 cross or a 4 cross pattern? I'm assuming Lobdell's were laced 4 cross like the S-2s?


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 17, 2019)

My 46, B6, has original drop centers on it. But I have seen a few that have had the Lobdells,


----------



## fattyre (Mar 17, 2019)

atencioee said:


> Were the spokes on the drop centers of these mid to late 40s Schwinns laced with a 3 cross or a 4 cross pattern? I'm assuming Lobdell's were laced 4 cross like the S-2s?




I’ve had two sets of factory spoked Lobdells and both were four cross.


----------



## atencioee (Mar 17, 2019)

Oldfart36, Can you tell me if the spokes on your drop centers are laced up 3 or 4 cross pattern? Also, what hubs are on the rear and front wheels?


----------

